
Compiling a Lisp to x86-64: Primitive binary functions - tekknolagi
https://bernsteinbear.com/blog/compiling-a-lisp-5/
======
tekknolagi
I'm writing a series on compiling Lisp to x86-64 and I would appreciate any
and all feedback.

Find the first post at [https://bernsteinbear.com/blog/compiling-a-
lisp-0/](https://bernsteinbear.com/blog/compiling-a-lisp-0/)

